# May I ask a camp equipment question here?



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Not sure which forum is most appropriate... I'll just go ahead and ask it since I'm here. 

We have come into (cost-free, mind you) an older Coleman tent w/o a manual, and cannot locate an online manual for it. (And I really believed one could find ANYTHING online...) It's in good shape, but though we've set up _many _ tents in our time, this one is puzzling us. I've actually seen it set up - but it's been some years. I do remember it appearing quite basic, and quick setup. Not sure if some poles are missing, but this thing sure isn't going together. 

Any help would be gratefully accepted and appreciated.

It's a Coleman "Classic" 8481A-810 
8' x 6.9' 
bronze and cream-colored cotton canvas 

Thanks much.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Cabin or Dome type?

Ask who ya got from.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Why not call Coleman (800-835-3278) and ask; nothing better than goin to the source for info..........


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Can't ask - the former owner is deceased. It was in storage for several years.

I have not yet contacted Coleman by phone. I did spend time enough on the Coleman website to determine I wasn't accomplishing _anything_ there. I Googled it using several different search terms, hoping to find photos, but nothing. 

Appreciate the input - if any more, I welcome it. Thanks again.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.fixya.com/postquestionpremium.aspx?ctgid=0&sf=Coleman Classic 8481A 810 setup&ref=gab


Hope it helps:buds:


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Sorry - forgot to answer earlier. It's a cabin style.
Thanks, poorboy, for the link. Found that a couple days ago; hoping to exhaust all other possibilities before I resort to the pay for help option. I kept the link.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

dumazz me had ov realized it was a pay fer help link I wouldn't even bothered with it..


----------



## totustuus (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## totustuus (Jul 3, 2009)

I believe that the old classic design is very much like the "Springbar" tents that are still in production.

http://www.springbar.com/explore/springbar/index.html


I had an coleman classic many years ago (no longer have it) and it is very simple to set up. You stake down the base. Then there are two "T" bars that fit together to put the roof into tension (reference the springbar site for a better idea). You then just lift the whole tent up by the "T" bars and insert vertical poles on the sides into a slot on the "T" bars. The tents set up in about 5 minutes. It was a very nice design. 
I know this is cryptic, but just check out the spring bar site and you will have a pretty good idea of how it works....
Happy camping and I hope your old canvas tent doesn't leak!


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

totustuus,
I think that's it! Haven't had opportunity yet to try this, but I do think that's the design - AND I do think all the poles are there. It just wasn't clicking... Thanks so much! :clap:


----------

